# Early season magic



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

I have been lucky enough to get out hunting a little bit this early season both in nodak and sota.

Sixteen birds killed. 3 bands and a collar.

What a year so far!


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

you can get 3 bands and a collar out of 16 birds  i wish our area was like that. wow! nice pics. great hunts.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow Good Job! we shot around 35 birds this early season and didn't get one band. I wish the area where I live around had some bands.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Your #1 in my book dd:


----------



## Matt Vanderpan (Nov 21, 2007)

Don't dislocate your shoulder patting your self on the back. 

damn you.....shooting all my birds!!!!


----------



## nate the goose aholic (Oct 11, 2007)

we shot 31 birds one weekend and didnt get a band either i geuss you have to be in the right place at the right time. Congrats one the bands and neck collar


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

you might be the luckiest person i have ever met, granted ive never met you, but ive heard some stories 

by the way, that looks like a nice little chawski you got in that first pic.......skoal?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I. Hate. You.

:wink: :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Lille, that's amazing. Mega congrats.

And on the topic of right place right time. I advise all of you to never hunt with me if you hope to see a band drop. Cuz it doesn't happen around me.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Nice


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

those beans arent looking too good


----------



## smokeumm (Feb 14, 2005)

That's the collar I sold on ebay. Nice


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

dblkluk said:


> I. Hate. You.
> 
> :wink: :beer:


If I were to give you some money outt my wallet, would that make you feel better?


----------



## Matt Vanderpan (Nov 21, 2007)

smokeumm said:


> That's the collar I sold on ebay. Nice


Thanks for the express shipment so we had time to use it for the photo op during early season. :roll:


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

Thats okay. Me and my crew MURDERED 187 honkers so far this year, with 18 of them being banded and 3 collars. Where as my team has only killed 179 but 28 were banded, along with 3 more neck collars.

Its been pretty sweet. So have fun with your three bands and one collar. Not gonna fill up any lanyards to quick at that pace.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

CuttinDaisies said:


> Thats okay. Me and my crew MURDERED 187 honkers so far this year, with 18 of them being banded and 3 collars. Where as my team has only killed 179 but 28 were banded, along with 3 more neck collars.
> 
> Its been pretty sweet. So have fun with your three bands and one collar. Not gonna fill up any lanyards to quick at that pace.


oh yeah? Well i hope you and levi have a crappy iowa duck opener. ha :beer:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done!!!!! :beer:


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

We are all jelious just to let you know wow i wish i could get a ratio like that. would be up to atleast twelve band would be loving that.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

No luck there....He's a northsider..........


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

NICE!!! Where is everyone getting the bands at! I must hunt a bling dead zone! :eyeroll:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Lille you are like Fred Zink in a half-shell. 8)


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

PJ said:


> Lille you are like Fred Zink in a half-shell. 8)


I'm not quite sure of that comment. Compliment? maybe. Insult? probably.

HA HA :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Compliment. :lol:


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

nice hunt chris.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

diver_sniper said:


> I advise all of you to never hunt with me if you hope to see a band drop. Cuz it doesn't happen around me.


Hey dive i think we should do a hunt together....a band has never dropped with me in spread, maybe 2 unlucky basturds makes 1 lucky hunt??? It could be a date to i guess if you wanted...GB tells me you only hunt with people if you get to call it a "DATE" and not a "HUNT" together...


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

mshutt said:


> GB tells me you only hunt with people if you get to call it a "DATE" and not a "HUNT" together...


He would say something like that.

I'll have to make my way up that direction a couple of times this year. I'm not sure if the 2 people with no band mojo thing will work out though, because my whole group seems to have no mojo. The more we hunt together the farther it seems like we get from seeing a band.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i dont know. but to me, it sounds like your getting shot down :beer:


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

chris teach rick how to goose hunt tomorow in class we need all the help we can get.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

i cant hunt very well. I try sometimes and get lucky.


----------

